# Wheel sealant



## Rozzer32 (Aug 12, 2017)

So I’m after a wheel sealant. However I only ever keep my car on average about 9 months due to having a deal through my work. So I don’t want a ceramic coating that can last 12-18 months. 

I’m after a sealant that can maybe do 6 months or so. I’d rather get something that doesn’t last as long and reapply rather than paying £20-30 every 9 months for a ceramic. 

I was planning on looking at the raceglaze sealant at waxstock but it appears they’re not going anymore. 

Another product that caught my eye was the infinity wax ghost wheel sealant but I can’t find any reviews about it. So anybody used this?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

FK1000P.

Job done and not very expensive.


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Sonax extreme wheel sealant. £8.77 from eurocarparts using discount code mid35.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

9 months C5 been on mine over 2 years and a 15ml bottle only coat £18:99. Though sonax as above is also pretty good. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

as above, if you have something decent for the paint use that and reapply, i cant see you needing to do it more than 2-3 times in 9 months. I use collinite 476s, if it was for a decent car i was keeping for a while then yes could justify the ceramic wheel sealants.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Wowo's Crystal Sealant. 17 or 18 quid for 500ml which will last years. I have tested it at 8 months durability from a single coat and an absolute doddle to use.






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Gyeon wet coat. Don’t even need to buff it in. Might only last a couple of months. But u just spritz again and jet off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Auto Allure Boost SiO2 is what you want, all the benefits of a ceramic with the ease of application of a spray wax. Lasts up to 6 months so two applications should see you through. Gives a magnificent finish if properly prepped and there's no reason why it shouldn't work as well on wheels as it does on paint. Literally all I've done since I applied it 3 months ago is snow foam (polar blast), rinse and dry, apart from one full 2bm wash after a couple of weeks neglect.

Currently £15 for a 500ml bottle and I used about 10% of that on my Focus, so great value too.


----------



## Pook (Jul 9, 2018)

Mine have the Gtechniq which I had done when I had the car pro-detailed, amazing stuff, but never tried others as comparison.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I’ve got the Raceglaze nano wheel sealant and very pleased with it, very easy to apply and dry, leave an hour, repeat and you’ll get around 6 months from it. Makes cleaning very easy and adds a nice gloss


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Ford8loke said:


> Sonax extreme wheel sealant. £8.77 from eurocarparts using discount code mid35.


^ this for me as it's just so easy to use and cured within an hour..


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Andy from Sandy said:


> FK1000P.
> 
> Job done and not very expensive.


I use this on my wheels and exhaust tips. Great finish and good longevity :thumb:


----------

